# Favorite movie handgun



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Seems like in every shooting forum there's a topic about favorite guns in movies, so I figure i'll be the first to start one here.  

Not quite sure if this qualifies as a handgun and not a carbine, but for me my favorite movie handgun is the Joker's super long barreled revolver he shoots down the batwing with in the original Batman movie. 

How about you guys? What's yours?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

[img:404:605:f2db0ef8b0]http://www.handgunforum.net/images/kateberettas.jpg[/img:f2db0ef8b0]

Beretta, if Kate is shooting them... 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the Walther P99's that Kate uses


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I've yet to see one that even comes close to the autopistol carried by Robocop. The cyclic rate was amazing.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> I've yet to see one that even comes close to the autopistol carried by Robocop. The cyclic rate was amazing.


Yeah but I always got a laugh how he got 300 shot out of a (probably)10 round magazine :-D :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I love your signature tex!!! Ron White ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

pattons ivory handled revolvers.



















of course this is the real one

danny


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Make my day or did I shoot five or six shoots. He only shoot four that's hollywood. I wanted that 44 for year just could not come up with the money. Now there a dime a dozen


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

js said:


> Beretta, if Kate is shooting them... 8)


Great!!! after seeing that picture I have to watch underworld again. I will never forget seeing the Beretta 92 in the first Leathal Weapon movie. I fell in love with that gun then and it is still one of my favorite to this day.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Maximo said:


> js said:
> 
> 
> > Beretta, if Kate is shooting them... 8)
> ...


That's it! I'm going to go and watch Underworld..................again! 8)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

js said:


> That's it! I'm going to go and watch Underworld..................again! 8)


Just don't lose your head like Viktor does. Oh wait he only loses half his head. Oh well, half a head is better than none.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The model 29 in the Dirty Harry movies is my favorite.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Great!!! after seeing that picture I have to watch underworld again. I will never forget seeing the Beretta 92 in the first Leathal Weapon movie.


I believe the 2nd movie just came out on DVD either last Tue, or this Tues. I hope to find a double pack for sale at Wal-Mart - that's why I have put off buying the first one.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

One HAS to wonder if it's Kate or her gun's that js likes! :-D 

Quick! js, what kind of guns does Kate carry???? :smt047 

Thought so..... :smt050 


I've been thinking on which was my favorite movie gun and I keep coming back to the Beretta that John Travolta carried in "Broken Arrow"... It was a 92FS I think, but it had a fold down handle and was fully automatic... That, intrigued me! :smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That was a Beretta 93R.

Good luck at getting one into the US.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Shipwreck will appreciate this!*

Just read this in another forum and I stole it just for Shipwreck;
*
We all know that Jack Bauer sleeps with a pillow under his gun. *

:-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Shipwreck will appreciate this!*



TxPhantom said:


> *
> We all know that Jack Bauer sleeps with a pillow under his gun. *
> 
> :-D


Wasn't that Sledge Hammer?

(That was a long time ago. I just dated myself! :roll: )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Shipwreck will appreciate this!*



Hal8000 said:


> TxPhantom said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


"Jack Bauer shaves with a chainsaw."


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I believe the 2nd movie just came out on DVD either last Tue, or this Tues. I hope to find a double pack for sale at Wal-Mart - that's why I have put off buying the first one.


June 6th is the release date... 8)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Quick! js, what kind of guns does Kate carry???? :smt047


ummmmmmmmmmm............... I know she's firing something..........while wearing that "extremely tight" black leather suit... 8)


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Now I am going to have to go buy Underworld. Thanks guys. Like I need to spend more money. I guess some things are worth it though. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Oh hey I also forgot about Morphius' full auto handgun in Matrix Reloaded. Judging by how fast it fires i'm guessing it was a Glock 18. I love on the freeway chase scene where they have him shooting that thing in slow motion and even then it still shoots very fast. :twisted:


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

It's got to be the phaser that DennyCrane used in 1966 to go where no man has gone before.
:minigun: :trans:


----------



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

My fav would probably be "Way of the Gun" It has some GREAT reload scenes. They do a lot of tactical and one handed reloads due to injuries.. It seems somewhat realistic.... The Matrix is a good one too...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i just want one of them that you never have to reload. just think all the rounds you want and no carring spare ammo


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

After careful review of the above posts (and pics).................Gotta' go with js and pick Kate..............or Kate and whatever she wants to shoot! rayer:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

How about the rod ejector DA Colt Bing Crosby "made" in "A Connecticutt Yankee in King Arthur's Court?"

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I missed Bing's gun. Got a pic?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would have to say


































King of movie guns?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I think many a Beretta 92 has been purchased because of Lethal Weapon and Die Hard movies.


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

Yeah but I always got a laugh how he got 300 shot out of a (probably)10 round magazine 
_________________
Don't you remember all the cowboy movies in the 30's, 40's. and 50's? 100 rounds out of a revolver? :shock:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Well I watched Underworld Evolution last night, so I gotta say these two:










But then again, I'm a bit biased


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

A_J said:


> Well I watched Underworld Evolution last night, so I gotta say these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any gun that Kate Beckinsale...







...uses will always be high on my list...


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> any gun that Kate Beckinsale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kate's my babe!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

C'mon now! We all know the answer to this one! It is Clint Eastwoods Smith and Wesson .44 Magnum! "The Most Powerful Handgun In The World" LOL


----------

